
How Twitter’s Ban on ‘Deadnaming’ Promotes Free Speech - artur_makly
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/11/29/opinion/twitter-deadnaming-ban-free-speech.html
======
waterpigcow
I agree this is an opinion that i've held for a long time. making the space of
conversation more welcoming promotes free speech, however i'm slightly
skeptical of the trans example simply because i think there are more people
who are transphobic than trans. (although that's just people who i know, it's
possible that demographics are different in other places.)

